# fedex service



## cnycharles (Dec 5, 2008)

last month Hoosier's sent out a notice to the people who had requested auction email updates that they still had a bunch of plants left. they stated that aos affiliated orchid clubs that would like a box of plants for auctions and/or raffles could contact them and pay for shipping, and they would receive the plants (free except for shipping). I received a notice that plants would be shipping via fedex ground and received a tracking number. I checked out the tracking number this afternoon since the last notice said the package was in kentucky (last night). I was pretty surprised to see from the notice that supposedly the package had been left at the front door downstairs (not my apartment and not the same address) at 10:30am (!). I went down and sure enough the box was there with a prominent sticker on it saying 'Plants - keep from heat and cold!'. obviously the driver couldn't read english or didn't care. 

I called Hoosier's, thanked them for the shipment (they weren't even going to charge for shipping, totally free) but informed them that fedex had left the box at the front downstairs apartment door and had been outside for six hours at approx. 29˚F, did they want me to contact fedex and file some sort of claim? they said fedex doesn't insure for perishables and unfortunately they must not care...... they told me that the plants may make it, and they would send more if they didn't, but I feel bad that they were being very generous and the shipper basically just dumped the box because they could, and wouldn't be liable for it. 

I called fedex customer service, and the representative basically told me the driver was authorized to drop the box (no matter what it said on it) at the front door, even though it wasn't the recipient's address, because the little box stating 'hold for signature' hadn't been checked. so, the driver was completely within their authority to dump the box and go on their way! I told them that was absolutely terrible service, and that there are two fedex service centers within 10 miles of my apartment and if they had left a note for pickup (since no-one was even home at the address they went to) I would have come for the box and everything would have been fine. the rep told me 'the driver was completely justified in doing exactly what they did'.... they asked if I wanted to file a formal complaint, but I didn't think anything beneficial would happen, other than any other packages sent to me by fedex (not by my choice) would probably be trashed. 

what a bunch of crap! I would hesitate a lot if I were anyone who was thinking about receiving any plants via fedex or were going to ship some that way. I was told that plants were not covered by insurance or anything like that since they are perishable, and it seems that because of that they can do anything to the package and not be liable for it, so basically you are rolling the dice. I hope some of the plants make it, what a waste. you would think that a company and it's employees would be concerned about the public image that this lack of attention reflects back on to them! I'll never send anything anywhere via fedex if I can help it at all.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry to say, but FedEx did exactly what they were told to do. If it's not stipulated on their fancy little label, doesn't matter what language it's in or what color or size the font. Hoosier should have known better than to ship in cold weather without a signature requirement or should've recommend a location pickup insted of door delivery w/o sig. I love it when a customer specifiaclly requests signature confirmation or pick up from local carrier facility! 

All of you considering getting plants when it's cold- don't skimp! Inform the sender of your weather, and make the trip to the Post Office or FedEx or UPS facility to pick up instead of having the plants drive around all day in a cold vehicle and left on your porch. Pay the charge for a signature too. And don't forget a heat pack! It was in the 20s here earlier this week and we sent out a couple boxes to places equally cold and all made it in good order as far as I know (usually we hear back pretty quick if something goes wrong!). We use recycled styrofoam boxes from the pet store (for shipping fish- dumpster dive at your local PetSmart!) or the lab (for frozen chemicals) and use heat packs. I think the only person that ever got a plant-cicle from us(and hopefully the last!) was NY Eric??? 

-Ernie


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 5, 2008)

> Sorry to say, but FedEx did exactly what they were told to do.


actually, no, they didn't. the address they took the box to was not my address; I was at home and they did not attempt to deliver the box to me, just dumped it at the front of the building (it's a small building, they were just in a rush and didn't care)

I'm sure that with the rush at Hoosier's to close things down and get things out the door some things that may normally be done could get missed. I pointed out twice in my post that fedex told me they weren't liable because the box wasn't checked. I can't complain about a company that wasn't going to charge our orchid club at all for plants or for shipping. I'm sure normally the things you mentioned would have been done. Of course they are not operating under normal circumstances right now. They said that they had run out of heat packs (though our box had one). They are definitely not going to be waiting until the weather is warmer to be doing shipping, because they will by then be long out of business and have no plants! I didn't receive a shipment notification from Hoosier's to stipulate any delivery options, just received a notice from fedex that a box was on the way.

Just because a box isn't checked doesn't mean that a delivery person is 'forced' to dump the box, a good carrier would know that problems would result from circumstances and leave a note or hold for pickup. Being too big to care or being legally protected from claims isn't a proper excuse for poor customer service. where I work we get regular shipments from all the different carriers. if we were to receive plants that had been dumped at the front door and had frozen because a box hadn't been checked, they would get chewed out bigtime, and of course because our employer is a much larger company they would be more likely to be much more careful and not pull fast ones. a smaller person that has no recourse is not going to receive the same time and consideration


----------



## nikv (Dec 5, 2008)

The other thing that you have to be mindful of is that if you aleady have a signature permanently on file with Fedex, they can just leave the box on the doorstep even if the Hold For Signature box is checked by the shipper. You need to contact Fedex prior to delivery to make special delivery instructions if this is the case. FYI.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh, fair enough. I read over the bit about the wrong address. Yeah that was uncool. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2008)

FEdex is 100% better than DHL, I got nightmare stories if you have the time! 
I'd file a complaint anyway, it doesn't hurt the customer service cause!


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2008)

NYEric said:


> FEdex is 100% better than DHL, I got nightmare stories if you have the time!
> I'd file a complaint anyway, it doesn't hurt the customer service cause!



We send and receive time sensitive and perishable materials weekly through UPS and Fedex. We tried (and have had clients try) DHL and they are complete screw ups. So we gave up on them. The failure rate on UPS and Fedex is about the same, but it depends on weather and time of year. But you only get the good service if you pay for it. We never use Fedex ground because they automatically assume that those boxes are not high enough priority to pay for the guaranteed services. Sometimes that's not enough either, and they want you to invest in the insurance to add on top of the basic freight charge. We recently tried to get better insurance with UPS to cover weather delayed packages, and it would have doubled the cost of the normal priority overnight charge. So we go back to taking our risks.

Surprisingly at least one client has gone to hiring an interstate courier service in lieu of Fedex or UPS. It costs them 3 times the amount of Fedex, but they feel they can't take the risk of not getting their materials to us.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 5, 2008)

nikv said:


> The other thing that you have to be mindful of is that if you aleady have a signature permanently on file with Fedex, they can just leave the box on the doorstep even if the Hold For Signature box is checked by the shipper. You need to contact Fedex prior to delivery to make special delivery instructions if this is the case. FYI.



I don't, but that's good to know. If I were to have other packages sent to me from them to my home address I would probably see if I could set up a permanent 'hold for signature.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 5, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Oh, fair enough. I read over the bit about the wrong address. Yeah that was uncool.
> 
> -Ernie



no problem! also hidden story is that it isn't the first time to happen though the first time when plants were being delivered. often they just dump a box at the front apartment, and if the woman/family isn't home, then anyone walking by including anyone attending oriskany high school could just stroll by and take it home with them. that's also another point behind my irritation. this spring i bought a mountain bike from texas over the internet, and my bike ended up at a neighbor's house. I trust that neighbor so it was okay, but I much rather would have a notice and then go get it. normally if I have plants shipped to me, they either get sent to my work address or to my post office box, almost never to my apartment (for many of these reasons)

on another odd note, I received a note from a neighbor around the corner on my car windshield; one of the shipping carriers dropped a box off at their house, not for someone at their address and apparently not anyone in the neighborhood! the neighbor was putting notes on people's cars asking if we were so-and-so, and that a shipper had left a box for this person at their house! just totally random, probably didn't want to have to do non-deliverable paperwork and just dumped the box.


----------



## Renegayde (Dec 5, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> on another odd note, I received a note from a neighbor around the corner on my car windshield; one of the shipping carriers dropped a box off at their house, not for someone at their address and apparently not anyone in the neighborhood! the neighbor was putting notes on people's cars asking if we were so-and-so, and that a shipper had left a box for this person at their house! just totally random, probably didn't want to have to do non-deliverable paperwork and just dumped the box.



I would guess that if the carrier left it at your neighbors then it was for that address....otherwise your neighbor could have just gotten the correct address off the package for the person it was for......I have had that happen where something comes to my address but for another person......I have lived here 9 years LOL so my guess is always that some one messed up their delivery address and I always tell the carrier to send it back I will not accept it. 

Todd


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 6, 2008)

F***
last year I had a terrible experience too. The parcel arrived late and hundreds of dollars of reef inhabitants died. This was dispite the intructed date the parcel was to arrive, and they refuse to reimburse just because I had perishables even though it was insured (then why did they accept the insurance money! to rip me off). It was only coming from just one province away too (British Columbia to Alberta)!

My parcel would have arrived sooner with Canada Post lol, even though Canada Post doesn't give dates of arrival but they are very predictable. Sent on Monday, arrives Tuesday at lunch from British Columbia every single time with orchids.

oh yes a zooanthid and clove polyp survived. Yay I paid hundreds of dollars for cheap stuff I could get for $30


----------



## John M (Dec 6, 2008)

"...(then why did they accept the insurance money! to rip me off)."

Unfortunately Fren, the insurance is for loss or damage; not delay. All they owe you, if your package is delayed, is the cost of the shipping, because they didn't provide the service that you paid for. They don't owe you for the contents of the package, if they were damaged by the delay. If they lose it or damage it, then, whether or not the contents were parishable, they will be responsible. However, they never insure the value of the contents against damage caused by delay. Bummer!

I've used FedEx a number of times when importing orchids and it's worked out great....as long as the plants are sent with the fastest possible service and shipped from airport to airport; not door to door. This way, the shipment's travelling time is the shortest possible and it is held in a warehouse at this end until I can pick it up. I personally go to the airport to clear the plants through customs and pick them up. 

Door to door service is tricky because you are always at the mercy of the mood the delivery guy is in. Sometimes they are considerate and sometimes they are not! However, if the sender ships from one FedEx depot to another FedEx depot and stipulates "Hold For Pick Up", the carrier can't ruin things by leaving the package on your porch. Of course, FedEX should have your name and contact information anyway. Also, the shipper should put your name and "c/o" followed by the address of the destination FedEx depot in the "ship to" box on the waybill....followed by "HOLD FOR PICK-UP" and you won't have any problems. It also helps to get the waybill tracking number from the shipper and to watch it closely on FedEx's website, numerous times a day until you actually receive the package. This way if the package needs to change planes at some point on it's journey and it seems to be sitting for too long, you can get on the phone, armed with your tracking number and get someone (get their name), to make sure that it is given priority - as per the type of service that you paid for. Sometimes, if (for example), an overnight package needs to change planes, it can be taken off one plane and then be temporarily overlooked and not get sent out on the next flight that it should. That's where you can step in and start calling people, because you're monitoring it's progress and you've noticed that it's not moving any more. 

Of course, in a perfect world, FedEX should never allow any package to miss a plane or be delayed for any reason; but, this isn't a perfect world. It helps a lot to be pro-active and stay on top of the whereabouts of your package and start sounding alarms sooner, rather than later, if your package seems to be sitting in one spot for too long.


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the input John. 

I wish I drove, then I could go to the airport easily.

The driver probably knew something was wrong (he knew it read live animals) and tried to apologize when I said it was late, though I couldn't get really mad at the time (I had to unpack everything quickly). In the end I didn't get any money back, not even for the service (I didn't ask that, but no offer was made either). oh well...life goes on. I'll know what to do next time


----------



## John M (Dec 6, 2008)

I wish I drove, then I could go to the airport easily. *Hmmm. That is a problem.*

The driver probably knew something was wrong (he knew it read live animals) and tried to apologize when I said it was late, though I couldn't get really mad at the time (I had to unpack everything quickly). In the end I didn't get any money back, not even for the service (I didn't ask that, but no offer was made either). *Yeah, they will wait for you to demand a refund before they will talk about it. They're not going to suggest it. Although, if it wasn't too long ago, you could still file a claim for the shipping cost refund. You deserve that.*oh well...life goes on. I'll know what to do next time. *Good luck next time.*


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 6, 2008)

I filed a claim. They came to look at all the packing and dead stuff. I might not have specifically ask for a refund of the service, but rather on the damaged merchandise (which might have included the service in the dollar amount). I could have been more agressive. It is too late to do anything now that it has passed so many months


----------



## John M (Dec 6, 2008)

It is too late to do anything now that it has passed so many months
*Bummer!*


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 7, 2008)

John M said:


> Of course, in a perfect world, FedEX should never allow any package to miss a plane or be delayed for any reason; but, this isn't a perfect world. It helps a lot to be pro-active and stay on top of the whereabouts of your package and start sounding alarms sooner, rather than later, if your package seems to be sitting in one spot for too long.



I was monitoring the shipment and actually when it was in kentucky the fedex site had an advisory that the shipment would likely be delayed because of weather in that area; so the next day I didn't check the site early because ground shipments often bounce around and wasn't close yet, so figured there was no way it would arrive by the next morning or even the next day. It seems if you pay a lot of money for them to ship it (like someone else had pointed out) and I mean a lot, then they pay attention. If they have to go more than ten steps out of their truck they probably don't want to bother if it's a cheap ground shipment.

You make some good points, it pays to know exactly when something is going to ship and be able to have access to the shipper so you can designate signature details, and pay close attention while it is on it's way.


----------



## etex (Dec 6, 2009)

I am in the middle of a bad experience with fedex. I had orchids shipped last Monday and Thursday tracking said"Delivery exemption.Did not attempt. will schedule for next business day". On Friday was told it was on the truck and would be delivered otherwise I would have picked up in Tyler.(I live a half hour South of Tyler, and Fedex had delivered Christmas purchases on Wednesday.)Friday, evening Tracking said again" Delivery exception, attempt not made, scheduled for next business day". Customer service called again and I stressed orchids in package and we had snow Friday and very cold and no answer at local carrier,and was told they would put a tracer on it and have it delivered Saturday.Saturday, started at 0800 calling local carrier- no answer all day, called customer service multiple times to see if we could pick up at local carrier in Tyler, was told it was on truck and that problem was, on various calls, live in Troup, package changed from home delivery to ground,and that local Fedex changed locations 2 wks ago between ground and home delivery,and wouln't get till Tuesday.They would not give me a number for local fedex that they used Sat, that enabled them to speak with someone. I repeatedly told customer service that I would pick up wherevever, whenever. Finally, they contacted Migual at local carrier who said he had been trying to contact driver, so we could pick up my orchids in Tyler, that had package but the driver would not answer his cell phone. Then I saw mid afternoon on tracking another "delivery exception' this time saying the driver could not find address or house!(Fedex comes once a month and was last here Wednesday) Called customer service 6 times Saturday! They would not give out local numbers and I did not know address of new building and phone company had only one listing which had no answer all day. Finally, customer service patched me through to their Customer Advocate,fortunately one who grows orchids, who could not reach anyone at the local fedex and spoke to a district manager who was supposed to call me back as soon as he got home. No calls! Do not know if plants will survive! I will begin the battle anew Monday and am keeping a careful log of all phone calls.


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 6, 2009)

I have had a number of similar experiences, not just with Fedex, but also DHL and UPS. I have found out that the reasons for non-delivery (can't find address, etc) are not necessarily the real reason. I suspect that because of other reasons such as weather, high volume due to holidays, or ??? the driver is not delivering all of the packages they are carrying in the truck. I had this happen this summer (hot weather) with a new driver that was unable to complete his/her route and the package got delayed. The plant ultimately arrived okay, but not without a lot of aggrevation.

Susan


----------



## Scott Ware (Dec 6, 2009)

Many of the FedEx drivers here are private contractors.

In my experience, "Delivery Exception" means:

a) The driver didn't want to waste too much time finding the address or got lost (GPS navigation gizmos will not work for my address)

b) the package was still on the truck at quitting time and got returned to base to be cycled into the following day's delivery


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2009)

Good luck, Etex.


----------



## Ray (Dec 7, 2009)

For about the last 10 years, I have shipped almost 100% of my domestic orders via FedEx, and can count the losses on one hand - still having free fingers. Etex's shipment - of course - happens to be mine.

Fortunately, in addition to my packing method, I included an extended-life heat pack to get the plants out of here safely, and as it hasn't gone below freezing down there, I suspect the plants will only need water to recover from the delay. (I've shipped plants from Asia and S. Amer. to myself, and that sometimes took as much as 2 weeks to arrive, and even flaccid phals recovered nicely.)

Charles - it would be up to the shipper to make the claim, but despite all recommendations and notifications otherwise, I have had FedEx pay a claim for plants lost to freezing due to a mis-delivery.


----------



## etex (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Ray. After your email yesterday, I am sure plants will be fine on arrival! My newbiness was showing and the tendency to worry over every little thing with orchid plants. I don't have the experience, myself to know how rugged slippers are! Diane


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 7, 2009)

well, though not fedex I just had a deal with usps where it took five days for some seedlings from washington state to make it to upstate ny, via priority mail. I also had a package only from indiana also take five (or maybe four) for a priority mail shipment (non-plants), so I have a feeling if anyone wants to make shipments of living things or needs them right away, either they have to pay through the nose for next day or wait until spring. i'll bet that postal workers have been laid off to cut costs, and things are bogging down early as I've never had a priority mail shipment take more than three days (and almost always two) from the west coast, and even from hawaii (when I bought some hawaiian tree ferns).


----------



## etex (Dec 7, 2009)

Fedex told my husband at 0800 today that the orchids would be held for pickup Tuesday and that location was not open today.At 0900, I received call at home from fedex and that the orchids were at the new location and I could pick the package up today.Left the house 5 minutes later. Got to the new fedex location and was told that the package was on the truck and that they did not know why anyone told me that they were there and waiting to be picked up. He called the driver, who was temporary and new at the job,who agreed to meet me at the Troup post office and give me the package.Now , I have the orchids!!!! They are absolutely fine!7 days in the mail and they look great!! Ray does a fabulous job packing plants! Thanks everyone for reading this!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks goodness!
Sorry - no way I'd use FedEx for plants!


----------



## Ray (Dec 7, 2009)

Rose,

They're certainly more reliable than UPS, and often quicker than the USPS, and in most cases cheaper, too.

Planning helps:

1) Expect issues.
2) Have plants be well watered, but not wet before packing.
3) Wrap plants properly to provide good padding and insulation.
4) Add heat packs.
5) Keep on their asses (no matter who you use) until it's resolved.


----------



## John M (Dec 7, 2009)

Good advice Ray. Plus, get the name of each person that you speak to. If they will only give you their first name, ask for an employee number if they have one. If they keep trying to be secretive about their identity, ask to speak to a manager. Never hesitate to go over the head of a front-line customer service person on the phone. They are notorious for telling lies. They just want to process your call and make you go away. Information from these people is never reliable. However, a manager will identify themselves and be a lot more responsible and honest about the information that they give you.


----------

